# Skulls/Corpse Head Tutorial



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello fellow Haunters, 
I found this great tutorial for making advanced skulls/corpse heads, and I thought I'd share:








The video (Part 1/3) is here.
The video (Part 2/3) is here.
The video (Part 3/3) is here.
May have been shared before, but I thought it would be worth posting! 

--JaCk


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting! Those are great tutorials.


----------



## kelsey (Jul 16, 2008)

Those are great! Thank you!


----------

